# Fische entnehmen in Holland?



## Simon2504 (4. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Frage zum Angeln in den Niederlanden und zwar habe ich vor kurzem eine JeugdVISpas gelöst und daher ich Niederländisch kaum verstehe, würde mich mal interessieren wie das mit den Fischen entnehmen ist. Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch und war bis jetzt 1 mal angeln in den Niederlanden, wo ich auch sofort 2 Barsche und einen Hecht gefangen habe (alles wieder reingesetzt). Im Internet lese ich viele Sachen darüber, mal das man 25 Barsche und 5 Zander mitnehmen darf, woanders wiederrum darf man nur mit einem gewissen Schein Fische entnehmen darf.

Hechte weiß ich das die alle wieder reinmüssen, aber wie sieht es mit Barschen und Zandern aus?

Gibt es einen kleinen und großen Fischerpass?

Ich bin übrigens 14.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## phirania (5. September 2020)




----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. September 2020)

Hi,

schön zu hören, dass du nicht nur panierten Fisch in Quaderform isst, sondern auch selbst gefangenen Fisch!



Simon2504 schrieb:


> Hechte weiß ich das die alle wieder reinmüssen, aber wie sieht es mit Barschen und Zandern aus?


Das ist nicht korrekt.
Es gibt auch Gewässer an denen du Hecht mitnehmen darfst, die ich hier aber nicht nennen werde.
Schau in die Regelungen der vielen verschiedenen Vereine, bei denen du Mitglied werden kannst.
Dort werden die Entnahmebedingungen mitgeteilt.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, kann man in kleinen Gewässern in denen entnommen werden darf, eher mit größeren Hechten rechnen.
Zwar verbutten Hechte nicht wie Barsche, doch habe ich den Eindruck, dass eine gewisse Entnahmemenge zu einer gesunden Alters- /Größenpyramide bei Grabenhechten beiträgt. 
An der Meinung ändert sich auch nichts durch gelegentliche Zufallsfänge etwas größerer Grabenhechte an C&R-Gräben.
Ich entnehme in NL zwar keine Hechte, doch wollte ich diesen scheinbar aus Unwissen getätigten Aussagen zum C&R-Zwang widersprechen.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (11. September 2020)

Simon2504 schrieb:


> habe ich vor kurzem eine JeugdVISpas gelöst und daher ich Niederländisch kaum verstehe, würde mich mal interessieren wie das mit den Fischen entnehmen ist.
> 
> Gibt es einen kleinen und großen Fischerpass?
> 
> Ich bin übrigens 14.


ab 14 braucht man keinen Jugend-Vispas mehr, dachte ich
mach Dich doch mal auf den entsprechenden Seiten schlau, vieles gibts auch in deutsch, wie Mr. Spock schon meinte, gibt es Gewässer wo man z.B. Hechte entnehmen kann oder wo man Mitglied direkt in nem Verein sein muss (glaube ich) um das zu tun





						Angeln in den Niederlanden – aber nicht ohne VISpas ! - Angeln in den Niederlanden
					

Die Niederlande bieten sich für einen Angelurlaub an. Durch die geographische Lage bieten dir die Niederlande vielfältige Möglichkeiten zum Angeln. Du hast die Wahl zwischen einer aufregenden Angeltour auf dem Meer oder dem beschaulichen Angeltrip an zahlreichen Seen und Flüssen. Wenn du dich...



					www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de
				




falls Du doch mal was übersetzen willst/musst gibts auch z.B. google-translate für niederländisch/deutsch-Übersetzungen
bzw. nutze ich eine Android-App (OCR Text Scanner - Achtung werbeverseucht), mit der man ein Foto vom Text macht und dann mit OCR das Bild in einen Text umwandelt, den man dann markieren und übersetzen lassen kann mit google-translate
100%ig funktioniert das leider auch nicht, aber man versteht schonmal deutlich mehr 

Petri =)


----------

